# three point lift is very slow with load



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

I would like to hijack this thread.
My 9n with a hi-lo. The three point lift is very slow with load. I just used it about two mounts ago it was broke it worked fine I have changed the oil readjusted the lift spring short of taking it apart it looks ok. It just don't work.

I want to sell it in working condition is the pump the next stop?
Bill Crow


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

When you say that you drained the oil, did you drain all three drains. These old tractors get water in the oil sometimes and thus your problem presents itself. If I leave my tractor out and it rains, Im going to have to drain and refill, almost everytime. I cant for the life of me find were the water is getting in at. Its best to drain all three and flush and then refill with new oil. Also what kind of oil did you refill with. I know what the specs say on them and it calls for 90W oil but the next time I fill mine Im going with the heavier weight oil.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *When you say that you drained the oil, did you drain all three drains. These old tractors get water in the oil sometimes and thus your problem presents itself. If I leave my tractor out and it rains, Im going to have to drain and refill, almost everytime. I cant for the life of me find were the water is getting in at. Its best to drain all three and flush and then refill with new oil. Also what kind of oil did you refill with. I know what the specs say on them and it calls for 90W oil but the next time I fill mine Im going with the heavier weight oil. *


Thanks
I did drain all three plugs and the one in three pump this one I believe is the same as the big plug next to it. I did use 90w oil and the tractor is protected from the elements by way of a shed roof.

It does work just slow.

Bill


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

With that being said, then I think its time to rebuild the pump. How fast does it drop when you cut the engine off with the implement raised. Does it drop rapidly or slowly.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *With that being said, then I think its time to rebuild the pump. How fast does it drop when you cut the engine off with the implement raised. Does it drop rapidly or slowly. *


It drops fast as I want it to and it lowers slowly when turned it off.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

You might could get away with putting thicker oil in it instead of the 90weight oil, Im planning on going to the 85W-140, I think its thicker than what they call 90weight oil now days.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

I will look into that I just bought the oil bummer.
I am going to drive it and see if it gets better also.
Bill


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*lift*

does the 3pt on a 9n have hydraulics for lift or is it a clutch assembly?


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

I believe it has hyd. no clutch that i can see.
Bill


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

It is a hyd. pump, no clutch. Goto this page and scroll down and you will see that a rebuild kit cost about $450.00 I priced a new pump about 2 yrs ago and it was over $800.00 for the pump

http://www.just8ns.com/index1.htm


----------



## rcguyN (Oct 5, 2008)

New here as you may know by now these small tractors will not handle a heavy brushhog or what ever you may be halling around behind it I own a 1952 8N late every thing on the tractor has been rebuild last project was the lift cylinder i went with the Naa unit now my 8N will lift a heavy brushhog 3 feet but will bleed down after 15 minutes but they were not made to hold such a load.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rcguyN _
> *New here as you may know by now these small tractors will not handle a heavy brushhog or what ever you may be halling around behind it I own a 1952 8N late every thing on the tractor has been rebuild last project was the lift cylinder i went with the Naa unit now my 8N will lift a heavy brushhog 3 feet but will bleed down after 15 minutes but they were not made to hold such a load. *


Hey rcguyN - could you pm me about this rebuild you did?. Or we could hijack this thread. 

I need to rebuild the lift on my '50 8N. It leaks down and the pump is starting to make a knocking noise. Seems to get louder as the load gets heavier.


----------

